# Verizon Galaxy S III Google Wallet Working at all or no?



## David.Keymel (Mar 20, 2012)

I have found alot of details on making google wallet work on the SIII verizon from about august. I have not been able to get it to actually work properly.

Currently, i have the wallet activated on my phone. I cannot add a payment card. i have been getting request failed for a while now. Currently its just stuck at adding card.... and it is telling my my phone is not supported. I have not modified my PROP at this time. So i don't know if there is something going on where i'm just not doing it right or if its just not working right now. I am running CM10. Does anyone know of a good recent guide on this?

Thanks All!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the prop hasss to be modded to a sprint, or it won't work

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## jslide06 (May 13, 2012)

Joe I believe you are correct as my T-Mobile wallet works after modding the prop as galaxy nexus

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Galaxy nexus 
Yakju
Maguro

Profit

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## David.Keymel (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you. i was able to get this to work afterall. There were so many BuildProp changes out there that i think i just lost track of them. I was able to get it working with galaxy nexus, yakju, and maguro. It still tells me my device is not supported. Is this one of the things that you can change the prop back after its started working or does it have to stay?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

It says that because your phone is rooted.. Mine says that too so ignore it... I do believe if you change your prop back, you won't be able to use wallet again

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## David.Keymel (Mar 20, 2012)

huh, well i will have to give it a try... but it seems like i cannot install nightly updates to CM10 because of the prop changes.


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

You need to reset wallet before you flash anything anyway. Reset wallet (in the app), flash the nightly, and then re-install wallet.

BTW...if you use GooManager you will be prompted to download the nightly for the Gnex...just a heads up.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1769083 Just incase someone else needs a guide, doesn't quite explain everything. After flashing the CM9/Aosp/Aokp or TW wallet flash the latest one. There is no root warning.


----------



## David.Keymel (Mar 20, 2012)

PoLoMoTo said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1769083 Just incase someone else needs a guide, doesn't quite explain everything. After flashing the CM9/Aosp/Aokp or TW wallet flash the latest one. There is no root warning.


I find this to be to confusing of a guide. its trying to be an all in one without enough clarity for me to feel comfortable.

To do this with verizon CM10 SIII, its very simple. Modify build prop, side load app adjust the permissions and reboot the phone. open wallet and use it. I was not aware that you had to reset it everytime you flash a nightly, i thought that was only when you had to wipe data. Also having the prop stuck is also annoying. why not hard code the wallet app to read a different file than build.prop so we can use alternate settings for it but keep the OS settings the same? I am not a genious about this stuff so maybe its not as easy as that. Seems like it would be a thing to look into.

So basically anyone wanting to use google wallet has to give up nightly updates for the rom or reset and setup wallet every day. and thats just not worth the time it takes.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

If you're on aosp, once you change your build prop, you can then dll wallet right from the market.... And when you flash nightlys, just fix the prop and you're golden.. Not thatt bad

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## David.Keymel (Mar 20, 2012)

do you have to keep toggling the build.prop though? If you can just dl right from the market whats the point of the patched wallet app that all these forum posts keep telling us to use?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

You only need the patched apps on tw..... On aosp, change your build to sprint, dll from market and, profit

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> You only need the patched apps on tw..... On aosp, change your build to sprint, dll from market and, profit
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


With the guide I linked you don't need to change you build.prop, I'll try to simplify it a bit... (Only for non-stock roms)

Modify the following lines of the build.prop (I used ROM Toolbox Lite)
ro.product.model = htc_jewel
ro.product.device = htc_jewel
ro.product.name = htc_jewel

Flash wallet-sgs3-CM9_aokp_aosp.zip

Flash latest wallet (latest at this time is com.google.android.apps.walletnfcrel.modaco.1.5-r79-v5-2.zip)

Reboot launch wallet, do setup etc

Undo changes to the build.prop

Hopefully that helps


----------



## David.Keymel (Mar 20, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> You only need the patched apps on tw..... On aosp, change your build to sprint, dll from market and, profit
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


ok, Good to know. But as you can see from the post after yours, there is still odd flashing of the app from zip files and such. I think its old data thats no longer needed but a new guide should be put together that just keeps it simple if its really that simple.

Is resetting the wallet required for nightly updates or just when you need to format data/factory reset?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Like I said.. No need to do anything but change your build... Wallet will show in the market.. Download it and your good... Then if you dirty flash builds, you can reuse the wallet you have, just modify the build prop again..

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> Like I said.. No need to do anything but change your build... Wallet will show in the market.. Download it and your good... Then if you dirty flash builds, you can reuse the wallet you have, just modify the build prop again..
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


I guess you could do that but I would want to keep my verizon build.prop to avoid compatibility issues with other things. Just a preference I guess, they both achieve the same thing.


----------



## David.Keymel (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, thanks for all the help!

I guess a simple solution is to have two versions of the buildprop on the phone one modified and one not. then just rename them as needed when having to do so. It seems that the prop file being stock settings works fine with wallet once its running. i have not run a transaction yet, but i suspect it will work, i can switch cards and that type of thing. So far that is good. I can try probably later this weekend to use it again. Maybe a simple sh script to toggle buildprop files would be nice to have just so you dont have to go through a bunch of steps in root explorer or the rom toolbox.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

David.Keymel said:


> Ok, thanks for all the help!
> 
> I guess a simple solution is to have two versions of the buildprop on the phone one modified and one not. then just rename them as needed when having to do so. It seems that the prop file being stock settings works fine with wallet once its running. i have not run a transaction yet, but i suspect it will work, i can switch cards and that type of thing. So far that is good. I can try probably later this weekend to use it again. Maybe a simple sh script to toggle buildprop files would be nice to have just so you dont have to go through a bunch of steps in root explorer or the rom toolbox.


Just don't update from the market and you should be good, to update go to that xda thread and get the latest patched version to flash (not sure if you need to change the build.prop to update)


----------

